# Hi, my name is Gunston. And I'm addicted to cilantro



## JessicaK (May 15, 2012)

ooh.... what goodness did mommy leave for me tonight?







cilantro!!!







must eat it all before Whidbey gets any!!!!








nom nom nom


----------



## LakeCondo (May 16, 2012)

Maybe there's a CA [cilantroholic anonymous] to get you help, lol.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 16, 2012)

How cute! I love the second picture :inlove:

What a cutie patootie!


----------



## JessicaK (May 16, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> How cute! I love the second picture :inlove:
> 
> What a cutie patootie!



I think he looks guilty in the second picture


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 16, 2012)

Olivia here, Cilantro is my FAVORITE too!!! We should be buddies. We can talk anytime about cilantro. Its so yummy


----------



## JessicaK (May 17, 2012)

**hrmph** mommy tried to be sneaky and give me carrot tops today. Ha! I know theres more cilantro in the fridge!! (but, the carrot treat I got was pretty good...)


----------



## JessicaK (May 17, 2012)

Oh and Olivia, we're almost neighbors


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 17, 2012)

I just love the one where Whidbey is sneaking in to see what he is eating and he is just a glupping it down. How sweet.


----------



## KieraKittie (May 26, 2012)

*Ozzy:* *gasps* My new owner gave me this for the first time last night, at first I was like, meh.. But then I tasted it.. and now.. *twitches* I want more! But she is mean and wont give me any more! But I want it!! It was so tasty, I nommed right though them and tried climbing up her leg for more. But noooo, just because she is tall, I will get more! I want it! *drools*


----------



## BunMommaD (May 26, 2012)

Cookie here, and I LOVE me sum cilantro! I have been known to climb into the fridge trying to find it... It's so great! Yum mm


----------



## ZRabbits (May 27, 2012)

Dobby here,

Hi Gunston, nice to meet you. My Mom says you are a handsome bunny and just like me nomming up the veggies. Mom says they are good for us. But we know we don't care if it's good for us, just that it tastes YUMMY. Can't wait to get more out of the garden this year! Hope you get more too!

D:brownbunny


----------



## ilovepets (May 27, 2012)

hey its Snickers here and love it too! my mommy hate the smell of it so she makes her mommy give it to me


----------



## JessicaK (May 27, 2012)

Whidbey here - I wish big meanie would share the cilantro. Or that mom would put it closer to my hiding spot... By the time I works up the courage to come get a bite, Mr. Cilantro Hog has eated it all


----------



## Apebull (May 28, 2012)

Hi my name is Twigs and I too am a cilantro addict. They tell me I can't eat it every day and I just don't understand why. I can see it growing just outside. I'm trying to figure out how to get out there. One of these day's I'll make it and eat it all. BUT ssshhh don't tell my mommy that. wink wink


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 31, 2012)

No fair! I've never had cilantro! Mommy says I too young.  I is 3 months. Plz tell my mommy when i will be growed up enough to eat such yummy things!

Luv, Weston


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh Weston  it's sooooooooooo yummy!!!!!! (though yesterday, mommy gave me some banana, that was pretty good too...). But I'm sure your mommy knows best even if it seems mean. Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 1, 2012)

I luvs cilantro! It is one of owr favorites! Mommy has been gibing me somfing new called labendar and that to good as well. It makes me sweepy, but I is sick right now so an extra nap is good. Mommy says it will make me feel better sooner. I hab been getting extra green yummies twice a day for extra strengf. 

Weston, is no fun being sick, so listen to your mommy. You only have a couple more months to wait, den you can haz lots of good new noms and you tummy will be ready.

*hugs and nose bonks* Becky


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 6, 2012)

:thud: Mommy gave me cilantro from the ground *not* the fwidge :bunnyheart

I didn't share any with Whidbey


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 6, 2012)

Dobby Here,

I love cilantro from the ground. I can see it from my bunny run. It makes my mouth water! Don't tell my parents that I know where it's at. But Dad gave me a taste. Boy was it good. I like our run next to the garden. And the fence doesn't look too high, so I might be able to get in and get some more of that cilantro! I'll let you know what happens. I know I can't get out of the garden, but boy can will I be able to chow down!

D:brownbunny


----------

